# What to do? Electrical outlet above stove burner!



## FreeStuffRockz (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay so I really do not know anything about electrical  

I have an electrical outlet right directly above my back burner on my stove.
IDK if the previous owner moved the stove here and just left it there or what?

My question is there a way I can remove the plug in all together? 
Would it be safe?  
I will be redoing my backsplash and now would be the perfect time to get this hazard out of my misery lol


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure, if you are re-doing your backsplash this is the perfect time in case you have to cut and notch the wall.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep, this is the perfect time to make changes.
BUT
You can't just remove the receptacle and cover it up. 
Especially if it's a "pass-through" part of the circuit. A junction box, where wires are connected or spliced, even without a device (receptacle or switch) _has_ to be accessible. In that case, you really should run new wire in the wall to by-pass the box all together, from the feeder box to the next box in-line. 

If this receptacle is the end of the circuit, only one hot, ground and neutral coming in, you still need to remove the box completely and find the other end of the wire and cap it off with orange or yellow wire nuts in the "pass-through" box that feeds it. Mark it as a dead end so the next person will have a clue where it goes. You can use a Sharpie and write right on the wire nuts or tape the wire nuts together with white tape and write on the tape.

If you have *any* doubt where the wire comes from, or where it goes or you just can't find the other end, get an electrician to come do the by-pass or the termination. It's well worth the expense, compared to the  potential for a fire inside the wall, if this isn't done correctly.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 22, 2008)

ACtually you need to cut it off in the pass through box so it can't be energised. Capping it is not good enough.

You might be better off moving it so that it is over the counter. There must be no spot on the counter that is more than 2 feet from a receptacle measured along the wall.


----------



## triple D (Oct 22, 2008)

first turn off power, then take the cover plate off, then pull the plug out and look at wires. If they are coming in from bottom of box, cut in a remodel single gang just under oven, out of sight. Then go in through this hole just under plug and pry staple off wires. Cut them off plug and pull them into new hole. Then put them in remodel box, install in wall, and tie back together with proper wire nuts. Place a blank plate on it and your done. If the wires come from the top of box, refer to previous advice given. (And f.y.i., the code is within 24" of both sides of sink, and no more than 48" between, and every counter top that is 12" or wider.) Good luck....


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the help I really appreciate it I will post again when I get the chance to take a close look at it.  
Thanks guys you are a great help.


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Nov 10, 2008)

I went ahead & called an electrician. my motto is "when in doubt hire it out" lol. There is a reason they get paid the big bucks. Nice guys & no worries about it now.


----------



## mantis1066 (Nov 18, 2008)

Good call! I think that was a wise move on your part! Interesting dilemma though. . . makes you wonder what the previous owner was thinkin!


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know what they did to fix the problem.
The electrician went ahead & removed the plug & put what he called a blank plate over it. He said that way if any one else comes along to do work later they would know there was electrical wires behind there & he said that is code as well. 

That way if anyone has my same problem they know what they can expect. Yeah I am still shocked  that someone would cook with the burner right below an outlet & not have any problems. I was shocked literally a few times when I touched the stove with the oven & stove top both on I think because there was grease in the out let ouch!  also my old stove was directly wired into the house. I had him put in a plug so other ppl would not have to deal with that problem at all. If I'm gonna do it I want it done right & these guys were great help.


----------

